# CO RBR ride?



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Anyone interested in riding one last time?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Tell me when and where . . . you know, if the ride ended in Strongmont near 4:30 p.m. on a Saturday at the Tasty Weasel, there'd be beer and music. Just sayin'. http://www.oskarblues.com/restaurant/tasty-weasel-tap-room


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Last ride was up north. I'd like something below the Boulder County line


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Throw down a date and time. I might even bring my Black Sheep steed.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, i have homebrew to share too.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Bulldozer said:


> Last ride was up north. I'd like something below the Boulder County line


I could head down south for a ride, depending on the date.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

godot said:



> I could head down south for a ride, depending on the date.


I could get a ride from you, depending on the tunes.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

And your willingness to be seen riding in a minivan.

Musically - I'm only listening to Snow Patrol and death metal these days. Your call.


----------



## jayfree (Apr 10, 2007)

From Wadsworth and C-470....

Deer Creek to High Grade to City View and down Deer Creek?

Deer Creek to South Turkey to North Turkey to High Drive (ouch-15%) to Stanley to Cub to Evergreen and reverse of same OR continue to Parmalee to South turkey to Deer Creek?

From C-470/Morrison...

74 to Kerr Gulch to end, then either return via Genesse and 40 or go longer and go west on 40 to 65 and return...

Recommend 10 am start due to temp/elevation and possible frost ...


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

godot said:


> And your willingness to be seen riding in a minivan.
> 
> Musically - I'm only listening to Snow Patrol and death metal these days. Your call.


Swager Wagon? 

I'll bring a CD . . .


----------

